# Schwinn wheel covers



## hzqw2l (Dec 1, 2022)

Haven't seen these anywhere before so I had to buy the wheels for the covers.   Wheels are Campagnolo Victory rims laced to high flange Campagnolo hubs.


----------



## Tim s (Dec 2, 2022)

Those are cool! Tim


----------



## juvela (Dec 2, 2022)

-----

also known as tyre covers

designed to protect delicate silk tubulars during storage & transport

(and provide a place to promote product brand names)

-----


----------

